# 3/8" collet for DW618 router?



## cgallery (May 1, 2008)

I would like to find a collet that can hold a bit with 3/8" shank in a Dewalt DW618 router. Dewalt apparently made one at one point but discontinued it years ago already.

Anyone have a way to mount a spiral bit with 3/8" shank in this router?

I've seen spiral bits with 1/2" shanks but I'd like to find something that will accommodate a true 3/8" shank.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your profile does not show where you are, but you may be able to find, online, a 3/8" insert for the 1/2" collet..

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/AU/product/CLT_SLV_95127/4/1772/collet_sleeve_95mm_to_127mm_.html

Trend in UK sell them. MLCS may?

Is there a special reason that you need a 3/8" shanked cutter.

You should be able to find a 3/8" cutter on a 1/2" shank?

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/AU/product/S55_3X1_2STC/2/430/spiral_upcut__95_mm_diameter.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html


----------



## cgallery (May 1, 2008)

Thanks James.

To answer your question, I have on occasion had some 3/8" tooling available for free and haven't been able to use it.

The reducer scares me because it says "last resort" and "not heavy use," and this tooling is all spiral which is a challenge even if using the proper collet.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd be looking at the same profile in a 1/2" shank.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Whiteside makes a 3/8 collet adapter 1/2" to 3/8"
http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-6402-Diameter/dp/B0012JI62M


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Be sure your 3/8 shank tooling is rated for router speeds. Been many threads about running non-router bits in routers with opinions all over the map.

Personally I would not recommend it. But ultimately it's your choice!


----------

